# Remote coding companies



## ellsbells812@gmail.com (Oct 2, 2019)

I was just wondering what companies are legit for remote coding?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 2, 2019)

I work for Maxim, they are a good company so I would call them legit


----------



## scooke (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Debra,

Do you have a contact or email that applicants can send their resume too for Maxim?

Thank  you


----------



## abrintle (Oct 3, 2019)

CaduceusHealth


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 4, 2019)

For Maxim Health you can contact my recruiter Gary Carr    ,,,,,,,  gacarr@maxhealth.com
He is awesome!


----------



## KimberlyG (Oct 4, 2019)

mitchellde said:


> For Maxim Health you can contact my recruiter Gary Carr    ,,,,,,,  gacarr@maxhealth.com
> He is awesome!



Debra, as a newly credentialed member- seeking a remote position, I just wanted to say this was very helpful and Thank You! I have submitted my application for a few of the openings at Maxim (and I have forwarded a copy of my resume over to Mr. Carr.

Thanks again!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi, to work from home as a coder. Would I need my own office set up first before applying for WAH positions? Tia


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 8, 2019)

You should have a separate office set up yes.  It should have a door to keep it private and secure.  Most companies will supply you with a computer.  If they dont you will need a computer that you do not play games on or have personal info on.  You do not need a separate entrance or separate bathroom or such.  I have a desk in a separate small room.  I have nice TV and music system and a comfy futon to sit on when I am tired .  But it is one of the spare rooms that I do not use for any other purpose.  You must keep the HIPPA issues in mind so you cannot set up in a common area of your house where family or visitors could observe your screen.


----------



## Dwag62 (Oct 14, 2019)

abrintle said:


> CaduceusHealth


What type of organization is this?


----------

